# New "K" HD Receivers



## 187n (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone know the difference between the new "K" HD receivers on the Dish Network web site? They list a ViP211 & ViP211k as well as a ViP222 & ViP222k. I don't see a difference in the product brochures.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The 222k can have a module added to give ota to tv1 and a separate ota to tv2. Not sure about the 211k. There is also going to be a 722k model which will do the same thing as the 222k.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 211k has one built-in OTA tuner and as far as we know is functionally identical to the 211. The 211k is black instead of silver, has a smaller case, and has its own firmware.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

So, any idea when the 722K will ship? I'll be one of the first in line!

keith


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

I added a "2 room HD non-DVR" receiver and the 222k was what they sent a couple of weeks ago. Seems okay, but would rather have had the OTA included.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

With the availability of the 222k and 722k, OTA becomes an extra cost option, tho I haven't heard the amount.

The 211 and 211k as mentioned are functionally identical, both have OTA. In addition to the black case and smaller size, the 211k also runs much cooler. We converted both our 211k's to DVRs.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The 722K and 222K OTA modules are dual tuner. The original models are single tuner. Since it is a dual module, you get OTA on the 2nd output tuner when running in "Dual Mode".


----------



## jeriCurl (Jan 3, 2009)

PokerJoker said:


> So, any idea when the 722K will ship? I'll be one of the first in line!
> keith


Received this response from Dish this morning after emailing them several times for this same question:

"Unfortunately, we do not have a specific date. However, the 722K receiver will be available this coming February. "

I think that is Dishspeak for "soon"


----------



## jeriCurl (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump, anyone seeing these yet? I asked a local installer here in St. Louis, and he said he hasn't seen them yet.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

They should be available now.


----------



## austex24 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was told by a csr that the 722k was only for the eastern arc, and would not work in my area (austin tx).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Eastern Arc requires an MPEG-4 receiver, but any MPEG-4 receiver, which includes the 722k, is required anywhere you get HD from Dish. The reason for the EA requirement is that the SD channels are also in MPEG-4 while the Western Arc and international SD channels are still MPEG-2.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

And I heard the OTA modules were $30.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

To trade my 722 in for a 722k, itll be $179 for the k and ota tuner card. Not bad, but it seems the tuner has issues right now, so Im waiting to see if its fixed.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Just so I'm clear... The only advantages to 722k (with tuner module) over 722 is dual OTA tuners, and the new fangled remotes? I think I can live with my 722 then until the "sling loaded" boxes come out.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

You are correct.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

dturturro said:


> They should be available now.


I picked up two this morning. I asked for 722's and got the k's. We are also under the assumption that we are allowed to substitute the 722k's for the 722 if the need arises. :whatdidid


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

scoobyxj said:


> I picked up two this morning. I asked for 722's and got the k's. We are also under the assumption that we are allowed to substitute the 722k's for the 722 if the need arises. :whatdidid


I think that's the protocol.. by now there are likely only 'k's' left. I am a bit taken back that they did not keep the one OTA tuner as in the older 622/722 DVRs. And make an 'additional' tuner a plug-in.
So if you don't want to lose any OTA capability you already had you HAVE to pay extra for the module. Granted, you are getting 2 tuners but generally people don't want a 'takeaway' approach to products.
If you get something new you get less, but pay some more and it will be even a little better.. turns out a fair number of people are having problems with the module..hopefully that is only growing pains.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, to me a 722k without the module would be fine as I can't get OTA.

What would make the most sense is an alternative module option that adds one or two satellite tuners to the unit for customers outside the OTA reception areas. I believe I'd be willing to pay to replace my 722 with a 722k giving me the ability to record a total of 5 or 6 HD programs at the same time as opposed to the current 4 with my 722 and 612.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Actually, to me a 722k without the module would be fine as I can't get OTA.
> 
> What would make the most sense is an alternative module option that adds one or two satellite tuners to the unit for customers outside the OTA reception areas. I believe I'd be willing to pay to replace my 722 with a 722k giving me the ability to record a total of 5 or 6 HD programs at the same time as opposed to the current 4 with my 722 and 612.


I can understand.. a little tailoring for different customers would be nice. I like more recording capability, but along with that comes the need for more disk space over my 622, my primary reason for the upgrade.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

hdaddikt said:


> I can understand.. a little tailoring for different customers would be nice. I like more recording capability, but along with that comes the need for more disk space, my primary reason for the upgrade.


I installed one of those 722k's yesterday. They look like a 222k, or a 612. of course they have the new remotes, but other than that (and the lack of the OTA tuner in it) it appeared to be identical to a VIP722. Same size hard drive, same SAT recording ability, etc...


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Differences?

Does the 772K still have an s-video out?

Because of the lack of MPEG-2, it does seem to preclude use of the 722K or 922 outside of the eastern arc.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

russ9 said:


> Differences?
> 
> Does the 772K still have an s-video out?
> 
> Because of the lack of MPEG-2, it does seem to preclude use of the 722K or 922 outside of the eastern arc.


Yes, the 722K still has an S-Video output, and yes, it decodes MPEG2, and yes, they will be used anywhere in the US, not just in EA areas.

Again, the only significant differences are that OTA is now via an optional, separate (2-tuner) module, which can make an OTA tuner available on TV2, and the new remotes with data backup capability. Otherwise, they are just like a standard 722.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Has anyone verified first-hand that the 722k can record 4 programs (2 SAT + 2 OTA) at the same time? That's what I'm really jonsein' for!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I've seen it mentioned over at sat..guys forum. Should not be a problem if you have a good OTA signals. That's what it's meant to do.
Actually, it can download movies via the ethernet at the same time also, which Dish uses in their ads.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Actually, to me a 722k without the module would be fine as I can't get OTA.
> 
> What would make the most sense is an alternative module option that adds one or two satellite tuners to the unit for customers outside the OTA reception areas. I believe I'd be willing to pay to replace my 722 with a 722k giving me the ability to record a total of 5 or 6 HD programs at the same time as opposed to the current 4 with my 722 and 612.


Interesting thought and idea.. Create a 2 Tuner Sat module so you can get 4 Dish HD streams. Not sure if there is a business case for it but definitely has the technology nerd approval on it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The ViP722k receivers I saw at CES did not have S-video output. Pictures are on the linked EKB page.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The ViP722k receivers I saw at CES did not have S-video output. Pictures are on the linked EKB page.


The receiver page at the Tech Portal appears to indicate that there is no S-video on the 722k. Not only is there not one in the picture but the instructions there do not mention one unlike the 722 page.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

austex24 said:


> I was told by a csr that the 722k was only for the eastern arc, and would not work in my area (austin tx).


He's wrong. We put them in here all the time on the west coast.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

Stutz342 said:


> Has anyone verified first-hand that the 722k can record 4 programs (2 SAT + 2 OTA) at the same time? That's what I'm really jonsein' for!


I've recorded 4 and watched a recorded show just to see how it works and it performed fine.


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

Tyralak said:


> He's wrong. We put them in here all the time on the west coast.


I have a 722k and do not have the eastern arc and it works fine.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

T_N_T said:


> I have a 722k and do not have the eastern arc and it works fine.


Yep. I put in 2 today. Western Arc.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Still waiting for my 722K..been pushed off to the RA resolution department...on the 12th day since the order was made.
They know I ordered it and made a payment, but have no info on the shipment itself. Did the CEO email thing, no response at all..wrote twice...
After 10 years this is the first real problem I've had Dish..couple of minor ones they were quick to resolve..if I was a newbie I'd be tempted to cancel at this point.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting thought and idea.. Create a 2 Tuner Sat module so you can get 4 Dish HD streams. Not sure if there is a business case for it but definitely has the technology nerd approval on it.


Wouldn't be to bad of an idea. On both the HD or SD side. Think a 4 tuner HD DVR capable of running one HD TV and 3 SD TVs with all 4 having the ability of DVR. All the DP+ LNBs would be capable of running it with a line to each pair of tuners.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

scoobyxj said:


> Wouldn't be to bad of an idea. On both the HD or SD side. Think a 4 tuner HD DVR capable of running one HD TV and 3 SD TVs with all 4 having the ability of DVR. All the DP+ LNBs would be capable of running it with a line to each pair of tuners.


When I wrote this


phrelin said:


> What would make the most sense is an alternative module option that adds one or two satellite tuners to the unit for customers outside the OTA reception areas. I believe I'd be willing to pay to replace my 722 with a 722k giving me the ability to record a total of 5 or 6 HD programs at the same time as opposed to the current 4 with my 722 and 612.


I wasn't even thinking of the extra SD outputs. But if I had a choice, maybe I could get one additional satellite tuner and an additional HDMI HD out to watch that tuner and stuff on the DVR?:grin:


----------



## gears4brains (Apr 2, 2009)

There is NO s-video port on any of the 722k models that I have recently had and there is no s-video port shown in the user manual or sales flyer for this model.

I am on my second 722k, and I have had two different OTAs for the 722k. I had two different 722 (not k) models since November of 2007 prior to making the mistake of upgrading (downgrading actually) to a 722k. I was able to get all of the local (Austin, TX) HD locally broadcast channels on either of the 722(not k) models very reliably and with minimal video/audio drop-out.

I cannot get an acceptable viewing experience on local channel 036-01 (NBC-HD) even though the signal strength is reported to be 85-90 by the 722k, and every other ATSC tuner TV in the house displays this same antenna feed in all of its HD glory. The 722k will show the Error-739 box about every 30 seconds while trying to display this channel, and the video and audio are continuously disrupted.

Local channel 007-01 (Fox-HD) and 018-01 (PBS-HD) are better but the recordings from these channels are unreliable. We are often only able to view a small portion of the recorded program - even though the recording list shows that the recording spans the full duration of the program.

I have fed the 722k the antenna signal with a direct connection to the antenna in my attic without any improvement. I can connect this antenna feed to either one of the two ATSC tuner HD TVs in the house with and without a coax splitter and the HD signal is beautiful.

The new 20.0 and 21.0 remotes for the 722k are cool and they work very well. I was able to make good use of the teach mode of the remote. It is neat how the settings for the remote are stored in the receiver as well as the remote. But due to the lack of s-video and unusable OTA performance; I do not want a 722k!

Last night, Dishnetwork finally agreed to send me a replacement 722 (not k).


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone know if the 222K will be updated in anyway to address the buggy nature and sporadic issues that plagued the older non k version of the 222? I was close to upgrading and replacing my 322s with 222s a while back but the amount of negative comments and problems plaguing the 222s put my upgrade on hold.


----------

